# milking stand... for both dwarf and full size?



## fmizula (Feb 1, 2012)

does anyone have a plans or leads of how/where to get a milking stand that can both acomidate full sized goats and dwarf ones? pics would be great as well. 

thanks!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't have one but, you could build one I'm sure.


----------



## fmizula (Feb 1, 2012)

yes im sure i could. i would love some plans or pics to help me along!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 2, 2012)

I am also interested in what the measurements of a goat stand that could be used as both Miniatures and Standard goat breeds would be.


----------



## mek (Feb 2, 2012)

mee tooo


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 3, 2012)

I think any standard sized stand will fit either a full size goat, or a mini. The one I use at work can fit a full grown Nubian, but also a pygmy or a kid. If you want to build your own you could just take measurements of any stand pretty much, and it will probably work (that's what I did, and a full size sand works fine for my Dwarves) If you want, I could take the measurements of my stand that my Dad built for me.


----------



## KellyHM (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a standard sized metal stand and I use it for my Nigis and kids as well.  Works fine, just have to adjust the head catcher.


----------



## cindyg (Feb 3, 2012)

Built mine using the plans from Fias Co site, the area for the head is pretty long (up and down) so the goats head would either be at the top if full size or at the bottom if dwarf, height for you from the floor remains pretty much the same.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GOAT-MILK-S...963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1320d32b

I have this one.It is adjustable, so it can be used for both. You move the bars closer for smaller necks, farther apart for larger necks. The bar for the feed tray also moves up and down.


----------



## fmizula (Feb 3, 2012)

i like that fias co one. going to print it out for hubby to see if he can modify myn. i already have a full sized goat stand however. it does not fit the nigerians head. it has a keyhole head piece and she cant get her head that high.


----------



## enolderman (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the link here nice plan gonna build one myself! Hope this helps.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## hcppam (Feb 5, 2012)

enolderman said:
			
		

> I have the link here nice plan gonna build one myself! Hope this helps.
> 
> http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


I have this one on my to do list too.


----------

